#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Mijn favoriete hoofddoek

## MissAngie

*Heb jij ook een grote verzameling van hoofddoeken? Dan heb je misschien ook dit probleem, ik heb hoofddoeken in alle kleuren van de regenboog, maar toch heb ik de neiging om steeds de zelfde uit te kiezen. Gewoon omdat deze zo lekker zit is het mijn gunsteling.*

Ik draag veel pashima's omdat deze heel simpel zijn om mee te werken. Van chiffon hoofddoeken hou ik helemaal niet. Want het is onmogelijk om deze een hele dag in plaats te houden.

Zoals je zelf wel zal weten zijn er grote verschillen tussen pashima's, sjaaltjes en hijabs. De goedkope hooddoeken zijn veel te dun en rafelen vlug. Betaal je ietsje meer dan is de kwaliteit veel beter en zijn ze ook zachter.

Niet al mijn hoofddoeken koop ik in Islamitische winkels of op de markt. Mijn favoriete hoofddoek heb ik gekocht voor 8 euro. Dit is wel wat aan de dure kant maar het is het wel waard.Ik heb ze in verschillende neutrale kleuren gekocht zodat ze bij al mijn kleding passen. Ik draag ze voor werk maar ook voor speciale gelegenheden.

Deze pashima is is heel zacht en licht maar wel lekker warm. Nou ja, dan heb ik een kast vol van hoofddoeken en draag altijd dezelfde. Moeilijk om te snappen!!

Bij H&M, Zara en andere winkels vind je deze pashima's in de sjaal afdeling. Ze zijn extra groot en heel zacht. En die vind je helaas niet in de gewone Islamitische winkels.

----------


## lovelymodesty

Ik zou het wel appreciren als je bronvermelding gebruikt, als je zinnen en artikels gebruikt van de blogpost 'Heb jij ook een favoriete hijab zoals mij?' op Lovely Modesty.

----------

